

Ask HN: Building a geeky home - easternmonk

Hi All,<p>Now that I have enough connectivity in my village. I have decided that I will build a nice comfortable home for myself and work remotely.
I already have an old house (almost 100 years old) which is a bit crampy. As an extension to my house I am building a bedroom, spacious bathroom, office and a pantry.<p>On a forum where people have lived off in cars I am sure there will be some who will have good tips and experiences to share about building a space right from scratch. I need ideas.<p>Note: I live in India.
======
RutZap
CABLES & WALL SOCKETS!!!!

Keep that in mind! There is nothing worse than having a lot of leads and
cables through your house. If you are lucky enough to build your house from
scratch think it through:

Think about where will you need wall sockets, how many of them will you need

I would suggest you think about the gadgets you will use in your house and
design it around them.

Of course this is to be taken in account only if you get seriously annoyed
with cables and leads (as I do).. otherwise... not much to say :D

------
brandoncordell
Depending on how geeky you want to go, whether it's all for work or you want
some pleasure out of it, I would say get a bunch of x10 devices. You can get
lights, security systems, coffee pots, etc that all work off of the wireless
x10 protocol so they can be used to build a smart home for extremely cheap
(not sure what the cost would be getting everything in India though).

